# Com'è che...?



## la italianilla

Hola a todo el mundo 
¿Me podéis ayudar a encontrar una expresión para traducir "_Com'è che...?_" o "_Come mai..?_" a castellano?

Os doy unos ejemplos de como los italianos la utilizamos aquí. 
Digamos que se podría traducir con "¿Por qué?" pero algunas veces tiene una entonación como si el interlocutor fuera sospechoso y como se quisiera saber un poco más de lo de que se está hablando:
Ejemplo: 
A: "Ieri pomeriggio ho visto Paolo in via Roma" -> "Ayer por la tarde ví a Pablo por calle Roma"
B:" Ah...e _Com'è che_(o _Come mai_ también) stavi in via Roma ieri pomeriggio?" -> dicho con entonación desconfiada pero también como si intentase comprender si la persona B está cuentando una mentira o no, porque a la persona A no le parece normal que B esté por calle Roma por la tarde.

Pero "_Com'è che_", en otros casos, puede tener una matiz irónica también.
Per ejemplo:
A:"Senti, mi servirebbe un parere su questa questione... -> "Oye, necesitaría tu opinión sobre esta cuestión..." 
B:"Ma va?? E come mai ti interessa il mio parere? "i No me lo digas! ¿Y _come mai_ estás interesado en mi opinión?" -> con entonación sospechosa pero irónica también.

Espero haber sido clara  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... Yo usaría ¿*Y eso* que estabas en....?
A ver que dicen los nativos


----------



## karunavera

la italianilla said:


> Hola a todo el mundo
> ¿Me podéis ayudar a encontrar una expresión para traducir "_Com'è che...?_" o "_Come mai..?_" *en* castellano?
> 
> Os doy unos ejemplos de como los italianos la utilizamos aquí.
> Digamos que se podría traducir con "¿Por qué?" pero algunas veces tiene una entonación como *si* el interlocutor fuera sospechoso y como se  *si* quisiera saber un poco más de lo de que se está hablando:
> Ejemplo:
> A: "Ieri pomeriggio ho visto Paolo in via Roma" -> "Ayer por la tarde ví a Pablo por  *en* calle Roma"
> B:" Ah...e _Com'è che_(o _Come mai_ también) stavi in via Roma ieri pomeriggio?" -> dicho con entonación desconfiada pero también como si intentase comprender si la persona B está cuentando * contando (aunque creo que no se use este verbo) *una mentira o no, porque a la persona A no le parece normal que B esté *en *calle Roma por la tarde.
> 
> Pero "Com'è che", en otros casos, puede tener una matiz irónic*o* también.
> Per ejemplo:
> A:"Senti mi servirebbe un parere su questa questione... -> "Oye, necesitaría tu opinión sobre esta cuestión..."
> B:"Ma va?? E come mai ti interessa il mio parere? "No me lo digas! Y _come mai_ estás interesado en mi opinión?" -> con entonación sospechosa pero irónica también.
> 
> Espero haber sido clara  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## la italianilla

@ silvia: grazie per l'aiuto!

@ karunavera:

1. correzione _traducir *A* castellano_ -> me l'ha detto qualcuno del foro Sólo Español, quindi ne son sicura  ora mi viene il dubbio se sia "traducir *al* castellano" o "traducir *a* castellano"
2. il primo "si" l'avevo messo giusto, la seconda correzione ci sta tutta 
3. contando -> mea culpa, hai ragione!
4. *por* la calle -> volevo darle il senso "por la calle" cioè nella via ma non in un punto preciso "(c'è pure una canzone:"ayer la ví por la calle vieras que feo se siente despues que fui su marido" ) 
Però quando _calle_ è seguito dal nome della _calle_ non ho la certezza, mi hai messo il dubbio. Nativossss  

karunavera mi vuoi confondere volutamente?   esperamos a los nativos para ayudarme con estas dudas también.


----------



## reys

Hola! Yo usaría "_Y como es/está eso que...?_" para preguntar con cierto tono de desconfianza a lo que se está escuchando. Me parece lo más cercano a lo que están exponiendo ustedes.




la italianilla said:


> @ silvia: grazie per l'aiuto!
> 
> @ karunavera:
> 
> 1. correzione _traducir *A* castellano_ -> me l'ha detto qualcuno del foro Sólo Español, quindi ne son sicura  ora mi viene il dubbio se sia "traducir *al* castellano" o "traducir *a* castellano"
> 2. il primo "si" l'avevo messo giusto, la seconda correzione ci sta tutta
> 3. contando -> mea culpa, hai ragione!
> 4. *por* la calle -> volevo darle il senso "por la calle" cioè nella via ma non in un punto preciso "(c'è pure una canzone:"ayer la ví por la calle vieras que feo se siente despues que fui su marido" )
> Però quando _calle_ è seguito dal nome della _calle_ non ho la certezza, mi hai messo il dubbio. Nativossss
> 
> karunavera mi vuoi confondere volutamente?   esperamos a los nativos para ayudarme con estas dudas también.



¡Hola! ¿Puedo dar mis sugerencias al respecto?

1. Yo diría "traducir _al_ castellano".
2. Es correcto el uso del "si" condicional en ambos casos.
3. Así es! Se usa el "por" y si quieres referirte a una calle en particular, dices "_por la_ calle Roma".
Por cierto, como brevario cultural, estar "en la calle" puede ser una expresión para indicar que se está en crisis. Ejemplo: "_Estoy en la calle, no tengo un solo peso para pagar la renta este mes_". Pero esto ya sería otro hilo.

¿Qué opinan al respecto?

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## llenyador

En muchos casos bastaría traducir por "¿y eso?" ("Esa tía no me cae bien", "¿y eso?). De todas formas tanto el "_Com'è che...?_" como el "_Come mai..?_" no son expresiones estrictamente linguísticas aunque adquieran un gran valor semántico con el tono y el contexto. Es por ello que no se puede pretender una traducción unívoca a otra lengua. El "come mai" por ejemplo puede indicar un interés por saber algo y puede indicar también incredulidad. La traducción deberá adaptarse a lo que es la intención del hablante.
En el primer caso podría ser algo como "cuéntame los detalles" y en el segundo podría ser tranquilamente "no te creo".
Saludos


----------



## karunavera

la italianilla said:


> @ silvia: grazie per l'aiuto!
> 
> @ karunavera:
> 
> 1. correzione _traducir *A* castellano_ -> me l'ha detto qualcuno del foro Sólo Español, quindi ne son sicura  ora mi viene il dubbio se sia "traducir *al* castellano" o "traducir *a* castellano"
> 2. il primo "si" l'avevo messo giusto, la seconda correzione ci sta tutta
> 3. contando -> mea culpa, hai ragione!
> 4. *por* la calle -> volevo darle il senso "por la calle" cioè nella via ma non in un punto preciso "(c'è pure una canzone:"ayer la ví por la calle vieras que feo se siente despues que fui su marido" )
> Però quando _calle_ è seguito dal nome della _calle_ non ho la certezza, mi hai messo il dubbio. Nativossss
> 
> karunavera mi vuoi confondere volutamente?   esperamos a los nativos para ayudarme con estas dudas también.


Perdoname, non intendevo affatto confonderti, il fatto è che l'ho fatto per eccesso di zelo!! Però:
1) Sono quasi certa che si dica traducir al/en castellano ma non a castellano.
2)Non mi suonava affatto bene por calle roma, forse è una cosa mia non so, poi però è ovvio che aspetto un'illuminazione dai nativi - io avrei detto en calle roma oppure por la calle senza specificare.
Senza rancore???


----------



## karunavera

Sta di fatto che ancora non abbiamo una risposta al tuo quesito - e scusami se dico abbiamo, il fatto è che anch'io mi sono spesso posta la domanda.


----------



## la italianilla

karunavera said:


> Perdoname, non intendevo affatto confonderti, il fatto è che l'ho fatto per eccesso di zelo!! Però:
> 1) Sono quasi certa che si dica traducir al/en castellano ma non a castellano.
> 2)Non mi suonava affatto bene por calle roma, forse è una cosa mia non so, poi però è ovvio che aspetto un'illuminazione dai nativi - io avrei detto en calle roma oppure por la calle senza specificare.
> Senza rancore???



ci ha già risposto reys: si dice _traducir AL castellano_ e _por la calle Roma_ è corretto 

Comunque non preoccuparti, non mi son assolutamente offesa, se mi dovessi offendere per ste cose non so come farei nella vita reale  Anzi avevo pure messo le faccine:



			
				 italianilla said:
			
		

> karunavera mi vuoi confondere volutamente?



per farti capire che era in tono ironico!!!! 



karunavera said:


> Sta di fatto che ancora non abbiamo una risposta al tuo quesito - e scusami se dico abbiamo, il fatto è che anch'io mi sono spesso posta la domanda.



Ovvio comunque llenador ci ha già espresso il suo punto di vista, sono cose che nascono nella quotidianeità e a seconda dei contesti possono assumere diverse sfumature. "Y eso?", proposto anche da Silvia, mi pare una buona traduzione. In ogni caso aspettiamo, magari qualche altro nativo arriverà dopo! ciao!


----------



## karunavera

la italianilla said:


> Ovvio comunque llenador ci ha già espresso il suo punto di vista, sono cose che nascono nella quotidianeità e a seconda dei contesti possono assumere diverse sfumature. "Y eso?", proposto anche da Silvia, mi pare una buona traduzione. In ogni caso aspettiamo, magari qualche altro nativo arriverà dopo! ciao!


La fretta alle volte gioca brutti scherzi (in ufficio devo pur lavorare!!!) e MI fa essere un po' superficiale!! Avevo capito che scherzavi comunque!!!
Saluti da Napoli!


----------



## yaya.mx

reys said:


> Hola! Yo usaría "_Y como es/está eso que...?_" para preguntar con cierto tono de desconfianza a lo que se está escuchando. Me parece lo más cercano a lo que están exponiendo ustedes.



Totalmente de acuerdo, tal vez yo lo diría sin el "y", solo "Cómo es/está eso (de) que....?".. pero ya es una preferencia personal..


----------



## la italianilla

Pues entonces: 
_¿Cómo es (o está) eso (de) que estabas por la calle Roma ayer por la tarde?_
¿Está bien?

Gracias


----------



## reys

la italianilla said:


> Pues entonces:
> _¿Cómo es (o está) eso (de) que estabas por la calle Roma ayer por la tarde?_
> ¿Está bien?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Italianilla! Pues como ya se vio anteriomente, es cuestión de estilos (Cierto! quedaría mucho mejor ese "de" que propuso Yaya! ), pero creo que esa sería la traducción "ideal". Personalmente, yo optaría por:

_¿Cómo está eso de que estabas (andabas) por la calle Roma ayer por (a) la tarde?_

¿Qué opinan, amigos?

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## la italianilla

reys said:


> Hola Italianilla! Pues como ya se vio anteriomente, es cuestión de estilos (Cierto! quedaría mucho mejor ese "de" que propuso Yaya! ), pero creo que esa sería la traducción "ideal". Personalmente, yo optaría por:
> 
> _¿Cómo está eso de que estabas (andabas) por la calle Roma ayer por (a) la tarde?_
> 
> ¿Qué opinan, amigos?
> 
> Saludos cordiales!



ah...pues ahora me suena mejor. Gracias


----------



## MOMO2

la italianilla said:


> Hola a todo el mundo
> ¿Me podéis ayudar a encontrar una expresión para traducir "_Com'è che...?_" o "_Come mai..?_" a castellano?
> 
> Os doy unos ejemplos de como los italianos la utilizamos aquí.
> Digamos que se podría traducir con "¿Por qué?" pero algunas veces tiene una entonación como si el interlocutor fuera sospechoso y como se quisiera saber un poco más de lo de que se está hablando:
> Ejemplo:
> A: "Ieri pomeriggio ho visto Paolo in via Roma" -> "Ayer por la tarde ví a Pablo por calle Roma"
> B:" Ah...e _Com'è che_(o _Come mai_ también) stavi in via Roma ieri pomeriggio?" -> dicho con entonación desconfiada pero también como si intentase comprender si la persona B está cuentando una mentira o no, porque a la persona A no le parece normal que B esté por calle Roma por la tarde.
> 
> Pero "_Com'è che_", en otros casos, puede tener una matiz irónica también.
> Per ejemplo:
> A:"Senti, mi servirebbe un parere su questa questione... -> "Oye, necesitaría tu opinión sobre esta cuestión..."
> B:"Ma va?? E come mai ti interessa il mio parere? "i No me lo digas! ¿Y _come mai_ estás interesado en mi opinión?" -> con entonación sospechosa pero irónica también.
> 
> Espero haber sido clara  Gracias de antemano.


 
Primero: si uno dice "Come mai eri in via Roma?" No necesariamente piensa que le estés contando (no cuentando) una mentira.
Segundo para "com'è che..?" yo usaría "por qué?" y para "Ma va?" usaría "¿Y eso?" o "¡Vaya!" 

espero haber ayudado
momo


----------

